
The Red Queen's Race - joshuacc
http://raganwald.posterous.com/the-red-queens-race
======
meatmanek
Unless I'm mistaken, data goes from web server -> Amazon -> Kindle Fire, not
server->Fire->cloud->Fire. The whole point of rendering in the cloud is to
reduce latency by having fewer requests over the cell network.

~~~
jholman
Absolutely. And I'm sure raganwald knows that. By "pushes it back up to the
server", he didn't mean that the Fire pushes it to the server on a request-by-
request basis; he meant that conceptually Amazon has moved the locus of
rendering (again).

